# How do I get some new roots - FAST!?!?!?



## noochka1 (Feb 5, 2022)

I recently purchased several paphs off a certain website starting with the letter E and they arrived with terrible root rot. I'm pretty sure there's not a single viable root left on either of them! Does anyone have any suggestions for quick-starting new root growth? I have the plants in 4-inch Rand's air-cone pots with a medium grade commercial mix at the bottom and about 1 - 1.5" of loosely packed spaghnum on the top to keep it moist around the base of the plant (I'm hoping that helps). Temp is 70 - 80 and humidity is 50 - 70%.


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2022)

Put them in ziplock bags with a little wet sphagnum. 

Paphs can take several months to grow new roots.

Liquid kelp supplement can help.


----------



## Anca86 (Feb 6, 2022)

noochka1 said:


> I recently purchased several paphs off a certain website starting with the letter E and they arrived with terrible root rot. I'm pretty sure there's not a single viable root left on either of them! Does anyone have any suggestions for quick-starting new root growth? I have the plants in 4-inch Rand's air-cone pots with a medium grade commercial mix at the bottom and about 1 - 1.5" of loosely packed spaghnum on the top to keep it moist around the base of the plant (I'm hoping that helps). Temp is 70 - 80 and humidity is 50 - 70%.


I found some time ago an article on the Orchid Digest website regarding the initiatiof root growth in paphs. 
The paphs were potted in small pots with spinge rock. The pots were then set into slightly larger pots that had about 1 inch of lava rock on the bottom. The pots were placed in a tray and water was added in the tray up to the level of the sponge rock level. The persons who did this had good results. 
If you have a subscription to the Orchid Digest magazine, you have free access to this article.

I am trying this with a paph with no roots that I really hope to save. We shall see.


----------



## Ray (Feb 6, 2022)

"Grow roots fast" is sort-of an oxymoron in orchids, but you have some alternatives.

I would avoid powdered rooting hormones, as they are VERY concentrated, as they are intended for use on woody cuttings, not tender orchids, and may do more damage than good.

Mega Thrive is an alternative (I've never used it, but the technology is reasonable), but being a huge dose in boron and molybdenum, meant to cause the plant to produce auxins that stimulate root growth, it may be toxic to the plants, and if there are pets or kids that might chew on them, avoid it like the plague, as the molybdenum makes the plants toxic.

Synthetic hormones like Superthrive or Dyna-Gro KLN can work, but they need to be fresh batches, or they will have chemically degraded to the point of being ineffective. Overapplication can result in flower deformities and stunted growth.

The safest product on the market is Kelpak (currently retailed in North America as KelpMax), and when used in this protocol, is quite effective and good for the plants.


----------



## Penetang (Feb 6, 2022)

noochka1 said:


> I recently purchased several paphs off a certain website starting with the letter E and they arrived with terrible root rot. I'm pretty sure there's not a single viable root left on either of them! Does anyone have any suggestions for quick-starting new root growth? I have the plants in 4-inch Rand's air-cone pots with a medium grade commercial mix at the bottom and about 1 - 1.5" of loosely packed spaghnum on the top to keep it moist around the base of the plant (I'm hoping that helps). Temp is 70 - 80 and humidity is 50 - 70%.


I did exactly as Justin did , (the first message to respond) I used a ziplock bag with r/o water, changed the water every week, after about 3 weeks I noticed root growth.


----------



## noochka1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the kind advice. It looks like I'll need to be picking up some KelpMax


----------



## Penetang (Feb 6, 2022)

It will work without the kelpmax, it just works better with it. You can contact Chris Varady on Facebook, he is the Canadian rep for it.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 6, 2022)

I like the sphagnum/Kelpak (formerly KelpMax) method. But instead of a plastic bag, I like a clear glass jar or vessel that I can leave open. I wrap the base of the plant in high-quality dampened sphagmum and keep this moist but the open top allows air circulation. For really bad cases. I use a seedling heat mat under this setup. Bottom heat is amazing for new root growth.


----------



## noochka1 (Feb 7, 2022)

Is it OK to use Kelpmax with regular waterings to ensure that I'm keeping a healthy root system once these plants are back in shape? I am completely phobic of root rot LOL!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2022)

moss.


----------



## noochka1 (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm using sphagnum. I can't do live moss. It doesn't survive for me. Any specific recommendations?


----------



## Lucienne (Feb 9, 2022)

noochka1 said:


> I'm using sphagnum. I can't do live moss. It doesn't survive for me. Any specific recommendations?


Soft water and high humidity.

However, if the plant is weak, no tricks will help, in my opinion.

For me, the system of two pots also works well: an inner one with holes and water under it. But in my case, water doesn`t touch the inner pot.

Water quality also plays an important role.


----------

